# Carl Yngvar Christensen 1200kg Total WORLD RECORD !!



## psych (May 11, 2014)

Carl Yngvar Christensen 1200kg Total WORLD RECORD !! - YouTube







IPF drug testsed monster! 24 years old.
Walked out deep squat, this is the cream of the crop!
1067 squat
742.5 bench
830.5 deadlift


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 11, 2014)

Dudes a beast thanks for sharing


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 11, 2014)

Holy Christensen.  Dam fine post Sir..


----------



## chicken_hawk (May 11, 2014)

That guy is a freak for sure, but I would have insisted of bigger spotters for sure!

He didn't stuggle with any of those lifts!

Hawk


----------



## srd1 (May 12, 2014)

Wow!!! Dude is a freak of nature for sure he didnt even seam to struggle with those lifts at all.


----------



## feen (May 12, 2014)

Damn. Every rep looked easy for this monster


----------



## *Bio* (May 26, 2014)

He looked like still warming up!  What a monster!!


----------



## AWalker (Apr 27, 2016)

Wow! Very strong man!


----------

